# Scared of another ectopic....



## dbozung

I had an ectopic pregnancy back in February and we recently found that we are pregnant again, but I'm too scared to be excited. I'm 4 weeks, 6 days pregnant today and I go in for an ultrasound tomorrow at exactly my 5 week mark. The last time I was pregnant, the ultrasounds were the worst part because there was never anything to look at on the screen :( 

This pregnancy feels a lot different than the last one though....No bleeding, no spotting, I feel nauseous and/or dizzy if I don't eat. I am having some tingles around my hip bone on my right side (I had the ectopic on the right 3 months ago), but not pain like I felt last time.

Ahhhhh~the waiting is making me crazy! Especially since we aren't telling anyone about this pregnancy until we know it's in my uterus.


----------



## BetsyRN

Sounds like there's a great chance that it's in your uterus! I too had a regular period, then spotting a couple of weeks later with my ectopic; this time, I missed my period (like you're supposed to), and my boobs/nipples are really sore. I also have had pain/cramping right in the middle instead of the sides. I feel like that's a good sign that it's my uterus this time. Don't you think our gut instinct counts? If it feels different this time, then it must be? I didn't have a good feeling in the beginning last time, as I'm sure you didn't, and I was right.

Good luck with you're scan tomorrow! I go for bloodwork on 6/1; I'll be 5w1d. Hopefully, my HCG will be high enough I can return later that afternoon or Friday for my US. My levels were only in the 500s last time, so I'm looking forward to actually having something exciting to see! I bet you have good news tomorrow!


----------



## dbozung

It's SO hard to find someone on here that's had the same thing happen to them as me (ectopics as you probably know are NOT too common). My boobs/nipples are very sore this time as well, I also feel bloated and SUPER cranky. 

And you're right, I had a gut instinct very early on last time that something was wrong, I had a full period right on time, followed by spotting for 3 weeks after that until they finally diagnosed me with an ectopic.

My doctor did an ultrasound at 4 weeks 0 days exactly a week ago and all he could see was a thickened endometrium. He didn't take any quant levels, because he said we didn't need to unless there was something to worry about and so far, we don't have anything to worry about. I'm not sure I agree with that---I would have really appreciated seeing the levels! 

The first pregnancy test I took the exact day I missed my period was positive but it was a faint line. I took one again today and it was a very dark, very quick positive line. 

So I guess I'll know for sure tomorrow! Keep me updated on yours :)


----------



## dbozung

And I just realized we're the exact same pregnant! I'll be 5w1d on the 1st as well!! :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I feel the same way. I had a miscarriage because of a blighted ovum at the end of January. This morning I found out that I'm pregnant. I'm terrified. I want to be happy and celebrate as this baby deserves...but I'm just so afraid. As with you, the ultrasounds were the worst. I had a sac...but it was empty.


----------



## dbozung

Went in for my ultrasound today....the pregnancy is IN MY UTERUS! All he saw was a gestational sac, but I am exactly 5 weeks today. That's way more than I got the last time! He said not to get too excited yet because he doesn't see a live baby. Anyone have this happen?!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Well, when I got pregnant last fall and went in for my ultrasound (first time at the docs) I was supposed to be about 10 weeks and there was only a sac, no baby. It was a blighted ovum. But you're only 5 weeks so I really wouldn't worry about it yet! When do you get to go back??


----------



## cupcakemomma

Oh, I am so excited for you!!! I also had an ectopic, isn't it the most amazing feeling when you know the baby is in the right place?! I wouldn't worry too much about not seeing the baby yet, 5 weeks is awfully early. I hope they're able to get you in for another ultrasound soon, I pray everything will be okay :)


----------



## dbozung

I have my next ultrasound a week from today. Since I'm a high risk pregnancy, they see me once a week until everything is good to go. I'm just not sure what they're actually supposed to see at 5 weeks? When I had my first ultrasound a week ago today, all he saw was a thickened endometrium. A week later, there's a sack. What's next?!


----------



## BetsyRN

dbozung said:


> Went in for my ultrasound today....the pregnancy is IN MY UTERUS! All he saw was a gestational sac, but I am exactly 5 weeks today. That's way more than I got the last time! He said not to get too excited yet because he doesn't see a live baby. Anyone have this happen?!

Yay! Glad you got good news! They're only supposed to see a gestational sac at 5 weeks, so it sounds like you're right on target. I found a great website that tells you what you're supposed to see when:

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week5

So, are they going to have you return in the next few weeks for another scan?

That's awesome that we have the same due date! When was your ectopic? Did you do methotrexate too or did you have surgery? I definitely didn't have any risk factors for one so it was an awful surprise when it happened. We definitely have very similar stories...I hope we both have successful pregnancies this time! Wish me luck with my labs tomorrow, and keep me posted on you!


----------



## BetsyRN

Every week? You must be in the states, too, because it seems like the UK girls don't get seen as much early on as we do (of course, we drop crazy amounts of $$$!) I hope I get seen every week for a while -- I'm so nervous about things!


----------



## dbozung

I have another scan a week from today when I'll be 6 weeks. I'm hoping & praying there is a baby in that sac by then!!! :) Good luck on your labs tomorrow~I hope we both have successful pregnancies this time!


I had my ectopic in February and I had to have 2 methotrexate shots to dissolve it. I didn't have any risk factors either, so it was really surprising :/


----------



## dbozung

BetsyRN said:


> Every week? You must be in the states, too, because it seems like the UK girls don't get seen as much early on as we do (of course, we drop crazy amounts of $$$!) I hope I get seen every week for a while -- I'm so nervous about things!


Yep, I'm in Virginia :) I think the UK has a totally different health care system than us so things are very different. The only thing that upsets me is that the doctor hasn't done quant levels on this pregnancy yet and I think it would put my mind at ease to do them.


----------



## BetsyRN

Yuck on having two methotrexates! So, they didn't want you to wait longer to TTC? I am definitely glad my MD wants to do a quant before scheduling an US. Last time my numbers were only in the 500s but I still had to have two scans, and I felt like they were a waste of money as they knew they wouldn't be able to see anything with my numbers that low. There's probably no point in checking your quant as they can already see something in your uterus; what will the numbers tell them that the US hasn't already. Right?

One of my close friends (we decided to tell our best friends as we would tell them if we miscarried) totally doesn't get why I'm so anxious about labs and a scan. Even though I love her to death, some people just don't get what it's like to have a loss.


----------



## dbozung

Our medical insurance pretty much covers the cost of all of this, both with this pregnancy and the last, so I wasn't worried about that at all; I just want quant tests to confirm that the pregnancy is still developing (I'm soooo worried!). 

My doctor told me to wait 3 months to try again, so we waited exactly 3 months and got pregnant again right away haha. 

People who haven't lost a baby don't understand that it becomes kind of an obsession to google everything, get labs done, etc.


----------



## BetsyRN

Yes! I'm a google freak!:blush: We waited our recommended two months but it still took a while; I really believe long- term birth control messed my system up. This last cycle where things worked was first truly normal one.

I have good insurance but I definitely still have to pay for stuff -- I guess to meet my deductible? I remember the "this is not a bill" from the hospital when I had metho was crazy -- like $2000 -- and I paid a very small fraction of that, thank goodness! I can't wait to schedule my first OB appt tomorrow after I get my positive at the office; I didn't last time as I just had a bad feeling about everything.


----------



## BetsyRN

Glad it didn't take very long for you. These last 6 months TTC have sucked for me. Try not to worry over the next week (yes, I know -- easier said than done.) You're probably like me where every trip to the bathroom is excrutiating: I keep thinking I will see blood/spotting like with my ectopic. My life revolved around trips to the bathroom last time. If I saw more spotting I would be in tears, and if I didn't I would get hopeful it would all work out fine. Even my husband keeps asking if I'm seeing any bleeding -- guess he's nervous too.


----------



## dbozung

So excited for you!!!! :)


----------



## BetsyRN

So my HCG level today was 3340! Yay! That's good/appropriate for 5 weeks so I'm excited. My office said my MD would call tomorrow to schedule my US; I really hope they can squeeze me in Friday morning...I don't think I can wait all weekend. I'll just burst!


----------



## dbozung

That's fantastic!!! What was your last quant level and when was it taken? I wish my doctor would take quants, but he said it won't tell us much at this point since they already know the sac is in my uterus and we're just waiting for it to grow. He said even with a miscarriage my quant levels would be increasing, so they really can't tell us much. 

I have been having low back ache the past 24 hours or so though, and bright yellow urine. Any advice on that?! I know that lower back ache can be a sign of miscarriage, but I have a large chest so I've always had back aches.


----------



## BetsyRN

That's the first quant I've had. I'm not sure they will do another one; I think they just wanted to make sure the level was high enough to ensure they could see something on US. Which isn't going to be done until Monday afternoon 6/6:-( I was hoping it would be done sooner. I am happy that my husband will get to go, though. Last time, I was by myself with my first US (that saw nothing the day I found out my quants weren't rising appropriately) and that sucked.

I think lower backaches can be normal in pregnancy. Bright yellow urine could mean that you're dehydrated or did you start taking vitamins (esp B & C) recently? Or the two combined could indicate a UTI. Have you had one before? If so, do you feel like you could have one? If not, do you have burning/urgency when you pee and barely anthing comes out? You could leave a urine sample at the MD office if you're not sure. I've had a couple that were pretty asymptomatic.


----------



## dbozung

I called the doctor and told him about the back ache and dark urine. Just went in and they tested my urine, it was completely clear and he said the dull back ache is pretty normal, just to use a heating pad. 


He scheduled me for my next US on Wednesday with the normal pregnancy nurse, so I guess I'm officially not high risk :) Woo hoo!!


----------



## BetsyRN

Better to be safe than sorry bc a UTI can be bad when you're pregnant. Glad you're not high-risk. I guess when I go for my US next Monday I'll find out when my new OB appointment is; you know, the long one where they get your medical history and do a pelvic and draw labs? Are you having that Wednesday too or are they going to wait a couple of more weeks?


----------



## dbozung

I really have no idea. They just said its a long appointment, about an hour and they will determine the due date and whatnot (I calculated 2/1/2012 using my LMP). 

Tonight I started having this super weird discharge. It's very watery and clear, so I googled it and most places say its completely normal. Has anyone else ever had that?!


----------

